# Highschool a Rude Awakening



## X 23 (Jun 3, 2009)

Was highschool not what u expected it to be?i thought it was my chance to break out of my shell but it only reinforced it and put a padlock on it.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Everyone kept telling me that it was going to be the best experience of my life. Well, I've been in high school for almost three years now and I'm still waiting on that. High school is a living hell when you have SA!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

During high school, I let myself become comfortable with hiding in my shell. It's taken years to undo the damage that I infact inflicted upon myself.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

High school was hell because of SA, and I was very close to committing suicide my sophomore year. I cut and starved myself. I can't believe how depressed I was. It wasn't until I was out of that environment that I was able to change. 
One thing I'm proud of though is that I got all A's and B's in high school, won some academic awards, and got into a good college. My depression in middle school had made me not interested in schoolwork. So I decided the summer before I entered high school that I'd do the best I could no matter what. That paid off. 
My advice to current high schoolers would be to believe in yourself. That's the first step. Never listen to people who say you're not good enough, because they're wrong. Try your best to lose focus of others' perceptions of you, and instead work on your self-image. Love yourself and everything else will fall in line. 
If you can't do this all in the 4 years of high school, don't sweat it. You still have the rest of your life to work on it. It's rarely an overnight change. All that matters is that at some point is does happen.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> High school was hell because of SA, and I was very close to committing suicide my sophomore year. I cut and starved myself. I can't believe how depressed I was. It wasn't until I was out of that environment that I was able to change.
> One thing I'm proud of though is that I got all A's and B's in high school, won some academic awards, and got into a good college. My depression in middle school had made me not interested in schoolwork. So I decided the summer before I entered high school that I'd do the best I could no matter what. That paid off.
> My advice to current high schoolers would be to believe in yourself. That's the first step. Never listen to people who say you're not good enough, because they're wrong. Try your best to lose focus of others' perceptions of you, and instead work on your self-image. Love yourself and everything else will fall in line.
> If you can't do this all in the 4 years of high school, don't sweat it. You still have the rest of your life to work on it. It's rarely an overnight change. All that matters is that at some point is does happen.


Great advice and something I really want to try to live up to. High school also sucked for me because of SA and just like Laura is saying there is life after high school. Don't believe that its the best years of your life or its all down hill after senior year. Thats a steortype that really isn't true. I would say college is definitely more exciting than high school and other people I've talked to feel the same way. Some like life after college more too. It really comes down to personal preference, the oppurtunities you have, and your goals.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I hated high school, too. Let's just say that college has been a nice breathe of fresh air.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

When i was there i hated it but looking back i think i had a pretty good time.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

High school was hell. I pretty much tried to keep to myself and was bully bait as a result. I developed bad anxiety in my Junior year which included panic attacks. I had my first panic attack in a restaurant during a field trip. It really frightened me. I didn't know what was happening. I still suffer from them on occasion, but luckily they are not happening as much. The first two years of college were hard. I suffered from them may times per week. I even had one during a quiz in Cultural Anthro. Something snapped in my head for some reason and I had one. I also started to suffer form occssionally depression which I still suffer today along with the SA.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

High school _is_ hell for me. For almost everyone else it's the "greatest time of their lives". This is my last year, hopefully college will be different.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

bahh. Highschool wasn't the best time of my life either. It was pretty "okay". Although I did do better in senior year, it still was monotonous and took a lot of conscious effort. Plus I had to put up with many very annoying jocks that constantly would push their weight around. Not often, but enough to make school that much more irritating. Oh and of course I was dealing with Depression and to an equal extent SA. Not fun....


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't really enjoy high school but I didn't completely hate it. I had 3 real friends and didn't really talk to anyone else. I never went to any parties or anything. I managed to get decent grades, ended up with a 3.5 GPA I think, but was stupid and didn't plan on going to a 4 year college. I ended up going to community college and now 4 years later am still at a 2 year college.

My life got drastically worse after high school. Working at minimum wage jobs is nothing more than modern day slavery.

Whatever you do, plan to go to a four year college and get a degree so you can get a decent job. Or decide what you really want to do for a living and start really working on it. If you want to start a business or become a freelancer or something start working on it. If you really hate school you can start a business and drop out right now.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

High School was the worst five years of my life!

I was afraid of everyone, I was afraid of speaking out, I was afraid to go to the cafeteria, I was afraid to be seen as a geek, I was afraid to walk down certain "cool" hallways, and the list goes on.

Looking back on it, now that I'm 30--and a middle school teacher--the most important thing is to keep a sense of humor about things. Don't take everything so hard, because it really isn't. Do the things that make you happy and concentrate on growing that happiness. Don't try to be someone or something else.

Also, from what you see on this thread, there are plenty of people who didn't like highschool. In fact, growing up is difficult as it is for everyone in high school. Tune out those messages in your mind that tell you you have it worse than everyone else, and that they're all having a good time except for you. It's not true. Growing up is tough for everyone.


----------

